# Probleme mit Pfadangaben bei Einfügen von Bildern (Eclipse)



## EinGast (29. Jan 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich bastel grad ne JToolBar. diese wird mir auch angezeigt.
nun wollte ih auch mal ein Icon hinzufügen und hab Probleme mit der Pfadangabe...

ich dachte mir das so:

```
Icon icon1 = new ImageIcon(ImageIcon.class.getResource("help.gif"));
myToolBar.add(new JButton(icon1) );
```
nur wo muss das gif dann liegen bzw. wie mache ich Pfadangaben?!

Und würde das dann überhaupt funktionieren, wenn ich das so mache?!

falls es von Bedeutung ist, ich verwende Eclipse (ver 2.1.0; ich weiss is scho ein bisserl alt)


----------



## Guest (29. Jan 2004)

Also wenn du das so machst musst du das file in den ordner deines Packages tun. Du kannst aber auch komplette pfad angaben machen so mit "C:/irgendEinOrdner/bild.gif". Das funzt dann aber nur so lange wie das bild auch in dem Ordner liegt 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Javahnsinn (30. Jan 2004)

Hallo,
 :idea: Du kannst auch mit import->FileSystem beliebige Dateien - so auch Bilder - deinem Projekt hinzufügen. Die Dateien liegen dann in demselben Ordner wie die Quelldateien. Oder du legst mit new->folder einen Ordner dafür an - unterhalb des Quelldateiordners.

BTW: Eclipse hat doch eine Updatefunktion, 2.1.0 lässt sich bis zur aktuellen 2.1.2 updaten. Mit 3er würd ich warten, bis die allermeisten plugins auch darauf laufen. Am besten, bis die 3er dann auch Java 2 in der version 1.5 versteht (wenn das dann nur mal nicht schon die 4er wird...)

Viel Spaß beim Coden,
Jürgen


----------



## EinGast (2. Feb 2004)

das mit dem importieren hab ich hinbekommen, aber wie mach ich dann die Pfadangabe?

hatte es mal direkt mit "help.gif" probiert, dann mit "./help.gif", "../help.gif" und "..\help.gif"
aber ohne Erfolg :-(

ne absolute Pfadangabe möchte ich aber auch nicht machen.

Könnt ihr mir noch nen Tipp geben?

Ich hab das Bild jetzt im gleichen Package, wie die Klasse, von der es geöffnet wird. ich habs auch mit dem kompletten Pfad probiert, den eclipse angibt, wenn man auf die eigenschaften von dem bild klickt...


----------



## EinGast (2. Feb 2004)

jetzt hab ichs Problem entdeckt...

man darf die bilder nicht zu dem package schieben, warum auch immer. Die müssen im direkt im Project liegen...


----------

